# Snow Geese!!!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I was driving through Hooper tonight and saw several flocks of snows in the fields and the air! I dare say i saw 500 tonight in the amount of time i was there. Has anybody else seen any?


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Around which fields did you see them? I would really like to try and get out and get some pictures while they are here.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw a flock of about 50 birds fly over the south parking lot 
of FB sunday afternoon.
In range in closed for another week location without a gun...Hummmm
Isn't that how it goes sometimes..

Spry


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

Spry Yellowdog said:


> I saw a flock of about 50 birds fly over the south parking lot
> of FB sunday afternoon.
> *In range in legal location and no gun...Hummmm*
> Isn't that how it goes sometimes..
> ...


i don't think so....


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Your right blackbear...Thanks
Glad I was just bird watching

Spry


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

crimson obsession said:


> Around which fields did you see them? I would really like to try and get out and get some pictures while they are here.


Down by Parkers. If you need an address send me a pm.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice to see them moving up through. Hopefully this warm weather opens up a few fields for them to come play in 8)


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I see them everyday since I live in Hooper, I live right down the road from that field only about 30 seconds a way from it. I hope they will let me hunt it again.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Hunter_17 said:


> I see them everyday since I live in Hooper, I live right down the road from that field only about 30 seconds a way from it. I hope they will let me hunt it again.


If there is not houses on it next year. :x Most of the farm ground I hunted growing up has homes on it now :x


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Ben Ferry's got some on his land,maybe he would let you hunt there :lol: :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

357bob said:


> Ben Ferry's got some on his land,maybe he would let you hunt there :lol: :lol:


Maybe he would let me hunt him?? :lol:
With rubber projectiles of course :twisted:


----------



## tiger (Feb 27, 2009)

Saw lots of geese by parkers around 7;10 AM ON 2/26/09 WHILE DRIVING TO WORK saw several hundred circleing snows and canadas. One huge flock broke off and heated north.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

tiger said:


> Saw lots of geese by parkers around 7;10 AM ON 2/26/09 WHILE DRIVING TO WORK saw several hundred circleing snows and canadas. One huge flock broke off and heated north.


There were also several dozen swans down there yesterday too. No Snows there but there were quite a few over in Hooper by the church on 6600.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

With this hot spotting post in Hooper and all the lazy Utards deciding to bump birds at 2 in the afternoon today in Delta instead of getting up in the morning or setting up after the sun when down to surprise these birds, they thought they would just introduce them to decoy spreads in the middle of the day. No wonder people in other states refer to people who live in Utah as a$$ clowns. Tommorow should be like the duck opener, a waste of time and full of idiots, but whats new?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> With this hot spotting post in Hooper and all the lazy Utards deciding to bump birds at 2 in the afternoon today in Delta instead of getting up in the morning or setting up after the sun when down to surprise these birds, they thought they would just introduce them to decoy spreads in the middle of the day. No wonder people in other states refer to people who live in Utah as **** clowns. Tommorow should be like the duck opener, a waste of time and full of idiots, but whats new?


What difference does it make in Hooper? You can't get on any of that land anyway. Are you mad because somebody bumped "your birds"? Don't worry, they all left Hooper and are headed far away from here.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

I like yourself do not hunt Hooper, but I am sure there is someone out there that may have permission for that area. As far as bumping birds in the middle of the day, it just does'nt make good sense. Not only are they hurting thier thier own chances in the morning, but everyone elses as well, I would'nt expect you to get that.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I assume you are talking about public land in Delta? Public land is how do you say....... PUBLIC! Hooper is a different story. Nobody is setting up dekes on private property and hurting anybody but themselves. It is not like they are going to ruin it for YOU. The geese will just find another field that there aren't any UTARDS in. Good luck getting some geese, sounds like you need a miracle.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

No, I was speaking of those hunting on private ground beside others hunting on private ground. Just curious, are you one of those guys that ride around on wheelers and zero your gun in out in the forest the night before deer season opens, because it is basically the same thing. Good luck to you in the morning as well sir.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> No, I was speaking of those hunting on private ground beside others hunting on private ground. Just curious, are you one of those guys that ride around on wheelers and zero your gun in out in the forest the night before deer season opens, because it is basically the same thing. Good luck to you in the morning as well sir.


Jonny Boy,
I am intrigued by your persuasive techniques! Have you written a book or how do you let others in on your secrets of influencing people so delicately?


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

I could only wish I had the whits to publish a book, it would make me economically viable enough to move to the central flyway somewhere to escape the crowds we all deal with here. Until then, I'm stuck here dealing with frustrations and just trying to make the best out of what we have. :|


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

theirs no birds in hooper :roll:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Jonny Utah said:


> No, I was speaking of those hunting on private ground beside others hunting on private ground. Just curious, are you one of those guys that ride around on wheelers and zero your gun in out in the forest the night before deer season opens, because it is basically the same thing. Good luck to you in the morning as well sir.


I will not be going out in the morning or at all probably. I have too much money to make this week. Maybe in 3 weeks i will fly to NE and pay a guide to bump my birds for me. :twisted:


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to go Jonny Utah...You hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Word on the street is a couple guys got busted down in Delta with 200+ snow geese in possession!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Bullock Outdoors said:


> Word on the street is a couple guys got busted down in Delta with 200+ snow geese in possession!


That's a little worse then these two tards shooting these geese tonight 10 minutes after shooting hours :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey, I think I know them guys!!!! :shock:


----------



## Gaston (Dec 6, 2008)

I was at gunnison bend saturday. there was a very strong presence of DWR and they had a few confiscated bird in the back of their trucks. Looked pretty much like a circus to me! Hell there were guys standing less then 50 yrds off the road ready to blast anything that flew.Theres no way it was legal. Never did see anyone get a shot. but, I did see one dead out in the lake 100 yrds off shore.


----------

